# Per Paul (VSL) VE Pro 6 Update Released To Fix Initial Bugs



## DaddyO (Aug 18, 2016)

Per Paul (VSL) in the VSL forums, an update to VE Pro 6 has been released to fix some initial bugs that were resulting in crashes (and other problems) for a number of people.

https://www.vsl.co.at/community/posts/m250702findlastpost-VEP6-Latency-issue#post250702


----------



## benatural (Aug 18, 2016)

I always have a hard time finding their patch notes. Do you know where they are?


----------



## dbudde (Aug 18, 2016)

benatural said:


> I always have a hard time finding their patch notes. Do you know where they are?


Go to the MyVSL tab then click the Software Manuals radio button. There are files that being with Changelog.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 18, 2016)

Yup, initial install dated August 2nd was 6.0.15180
I just downloaded 6.0.15224
Installing now.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 18, 2016)

Login to your VSL account https://www.vsl.co.at/en/MyVSL
Click on Software Installers and you can download the update from there.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 18, 2016)

August 18, 2016

VE PRO 6.0.15224

• Improved: Raise function now also restores minimized windows

• Improved: Color picker behavior

• Fixed: AU plugin not loading in deprecated hosts (Logic 9, Sibelius)

• Fixed: Broken AU plugin surround support

• Fixed: Crash when duplicating folders with several channels inside

• Fixed: Crash when instantiating plugin in surround with ProTools

• Fixed: Audio engine crash related to thread count settings

• Fixed: Tab/Window visibility keycommands not operating as intended

• Fixed: Missing [ESC] shortcut for toggling instrument/mixer views

• Fixed: A crash in channel pane rubberband selection

• Fixed: Improved start/stop playback response with Logic

• Fixed: Broken installation on Windows 32-bit versions

• Fixed: Error displaying certain AU views of Native Instruments plugins

• Fixed: Large instances (>32GB) not connecting upon project recall from host

• Fixed: Crash when scanning Output "Movement" VST plugin

• Fixed: Rare crash in audio buffer handling

MIR PRO:

• Improved: CPU usage

• Fixed: Application hang when switching MIRx venues

• Fixed: Only one MIR Room Tone plugin allowed

• Fixed: MIR Wet send buses sending to seemingly random places

• Fixed: Crash in impulse loading

• Fixed: Crash in the OpenGL Widget


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm still getting the record/start delay in Logic X.


----------



## GdT (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up - downloading now.
It would be nice if the VSL "MyDownloads" page could allow the entries to be sorted by date - then it would be easy to see which are the latest and which I need to get.
Thanks to VSL for a really cool product and a nice upgrade.


----------



## Matt Riley (Aug 19, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> I'm still getting the record/start delay in Logic X.


I guess I'll hold off then.


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 19, 2016)

The report Jay posted only says "*Improved* start/stop playback" - that makes me hesitant - sounds like they were unable to fully address the issue.

Disappointing.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 19, 2016)

I just tried it, no significant delay at all here.


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 19, 2016)

I'd say it's almost unchanged here, around 1-2 seconds.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 19, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> I'd say it's almost unchanged here, around 1-2 seconds.



Odd, I wonder what is different from our setups.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 19, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Odd, I wonder what is different from our setups.



You're only using it for slaves. That is probably what is different.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 19, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> You're only using it for slaves. That is probably what is different.



Nope. I am running the Hollywood Orchestra on my PC slave in VE Pro 6. I am running a bunch of Kontakt stuff in VE Pro 6 on my Mac.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 19, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Nope. I am running the Hollywood Orchestra on my PC slave in VE Pro 6. I am running a bunch of Kontakt stuff in VE Pro 6 on my Mac.



OK I think you said somewhere else (VSL forum) that you only used it on slaves. But anyway, obviously a problem many people are having. I am sure they'll fix it ASAP...


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 19, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> OK I think you said somewhere else (VSL forum) that you only used it on slaves. But anyway, obviously a problem many people are having. I am sure they'll fix it ASAP...




I did have it in the previous version but they say they fixed it with this one and for me it is, but I guess that is not everyone's experience.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 19, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Nope. I am running the Hollywood Orchestra on my PC slave in VE Pro 6. I am running a bunch of Kontakt stuff in VE Pro 6 on my Mac.



Quote from you on VSL forum:

"Not having that issue here with Logic Pro X and VE Pro 6 on my WIndows 10 slave."

So which one is it, or do you mould the truth to fit the situation? Very hard to interpret that quote different from "I am only using VEP on my W10 slave" - you don't say anything about running any instances locally...


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 19, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> Quote from you on VSL forum:
> 
> "Not having that issue here with Logic Pro X and VE Pro 6 on my WIndows 10 slave."
> 
> So which one is it, or do you mould the truth to fit the situation? Very hard to interpret that quote different from "I am only using VEP on my W10 slave" - you don't say anything about running any instances locally...



Do you see the word "ONLY" in that statement? No, you do not.

I was a beta tester. I STARTED with the PC because that is the one I was most concerned about. Then I ADDED the Mac and initially it had issues that I encountered on the Mac. Subsequent updates fixed it.

Is it all clear for you now? Did I go step by step enough?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 19, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Do you see the word "ONLY" in that statement? No, you do not.
> 
> I was a beta tester. I STARTED with the PC because that is the one I was most concerned about. Then I ADDED the Mac and initially it had issues that I encountered on the Mac. Subsequent updates fixed it.
> 
> Is it all clear for you now? Did I go step by step enough?



Sure - you would make a great politician...


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 19, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> Sure - you would make a great politician...



Sorry to disrupt your little fantasy of me somehow lying to protect VSL, who have never paid me a cent and none of whose libraries I own other than the Epic orchestra that came with VE Pro, with actual facts.


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 19, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> I just tried it, no significant delay at all here.


I don't think you reported having the delay issue initially, so I'd be very surprised if you all of the sudden did have the issue. I'm glad you don't have it - I certainly do, as do many others.

I sincerely hope they figure this out!


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 19, 2016)

stonzthro said:


> I don't think you reported having the delay issue initially, so I'd be very surprised if you all of the sudden did have the issue. I'm glad you don't have it - I certainly do, as do many others.
> 
> I sincerely hope they figure this out!



I did have it, about 1-2 seconds, earlier. It was to my mind just a mild annoyance. If others say they still have it, I have no reason to doubt them, but I don't with the latest version. 

For those having the issue, have you tried eliminating all third party plug-ins in Logic and see if happens with just Logic and VE Pro 6?


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 19, 2016)

Since I don't like the implication that I am a liar:


----------



## davidgary73 (Aug 19, 2016)

No playback delay here with the latest updates in Logic Pro X.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 19, 2016)

Same - no playback delay here.


----------



## vewilya (Aug 19, 2016)

Well. Playback has been significantly improved on my setup with the update. But there's a lag of 1-2 seconds still. But it's doable. Before it was around 5 seconds or longer... But I hope that it'll get sorted out completely. I think it's also related to template size. If I load up 4-5 VePro plugins in Logic it's gone. But with my big template it starts lagging. No such issues with DP 9.1 though. (A shitload of other issues with DP though)


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 20, 2016)

vewilya said:


> Well. Playback has been significantly improved on my setup with the update. But there's a lag of 1-2 seconds still. But it's doable. Before it was around 5 seconds or longer... But I hope that it'll get sorted out completely. I think it's also related to template size. If I load up 4-5 VePro plugins in Logic it's gone. But with my big template it starts lagging. No such issues with DP 9.1 though. (A shitload of other issues with DP though)



There was never any delay with VEP5, and there shouldn't be. No matter the size of your template. Often I start playback, then I rewind one or two bars while the system is playing. That worked perfectly well with no delay at all on VEP5. Haven't checked this new version of VEP6 but it sounds like there still is a problem.


----------



## azeteg (Aug 20, 2016)

I have corrected what I believe to be the cause of this issue, but if you guys are saying there still is an issue, I will revisit the topic.

I cannot reproduce the issue with my test projects however; do you have any ideas what might trigger the delay? Any specific third-party plugins? How many VEP6 instances are in your Logic projects?


----------



## URL (Aug 20, 2016)

No delay here with Cubase.


----------



## vewilya (Aug 20, 2016)

azeteg said:


> I have corrected what I believe to be the cause of this issue, but if you guys are saying there still is an issue, I will revisit the topic.
> 
> I cannot reproduce the issue with my test projects however; do you have any ideas what might trigger the delay? Any specific third-party plugins? How many VEP6 instances are in your Logic projects?


Hey Azteg

First of all. You guys did a tremendous update with Vepro! GUI and new functionalities are awesome. And then you people came out with a quick update to fix multiple issues quite quickly. It's been appreciated here!

The lag is significantly better but still there! I am on the road right now but can tell you more later. Or even send you a logic file. I have a lot of VePro instances. Over 50 I'd say. Spread over 3 computers. All i7's with 32gb of ram or more. With DP9.1 I have less instances. Maybe 8 or 9. There playback starts immediately. The track count is about the same on my DP template. But DP 9.1 keeps crashing on its own schedule so.... I've been too optimistically updating these last weeks. Can afford it since not on a project right now....
With Logic I tried fiddling around with Logic's settings (buffer size, multithreading, etc.). Nothing really helped. Also tempo sync in Kontakt a.o. was deactivated. Nothing...
But when I start a fresh template and load 5 instances of VePro 6 there is no lagging at all. Only the big template has that problem. But I have to say that with version 5 that was absolutely not a problem. I have no plugins loaded for now in my template. Not even reverb or delay is set up at the moment only VePro 6....


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 20, 2016)

azeteg said:


> I have corrected what I believe to be the cause of this issue, but if you guys are saying there still is an issue, I will revisit the topic.
> 
> I cannot reproduce the issue with my test projects however; do you have any ideas what might trigger the delay? Any specific third-party plugins? How many VEP6 instances are in your Logic projects?



Martin, OK, it _does_ seem to be size related. This morning I loaded my big template with 43 "projects" in my PC Server and 20 the Mac, and yes, the 1.5 -2 sec lag _is_ still there.


----------



## azeteg (Aug 20, 2016)

Ok guys, I'll profile some 50+ instances setups first thing Monday morning. Should get to the bottom of this soon.

Cheers


----------



## davidgary73 (Aug 20, 2016)

Unfortunately, there are still hang notes..back to v5 again.


----------



## azeteg (Aug 22, 2016)

The delay issue could be reproduced here, using many instances containing plugins with latency. The latency updating mechanism in Logic made it a bit slower than intended.

We have just fixed this issue, update will be released very soon.


----------



## vewilya (Aug 22, 2016)

azeteg said:


> The delay issue could be reproduced here, using many instances containing plugins with latency. The latency updating mechanism in Logic made it a bit slower than intended.
> 
> We have just fixed this issue, update will be released very soon.


Wow!
Thanks a lot for your support Martin!
Looking forward.
Urs


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 22, 2016)

azeteg said:


> The delay issue could be reproduced here, using many instances containing plugins with latency. The latency updating mechanism in Logic made it a bit slower than intended.
> 
> We have just fixed this issue, update will be released very soon.



Great!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 22, 2016)

azeteg said:


> The delay issue could be reproduced here, using many instances containing plugins with latency. The latency updating mechanism in Logic made it a bit slower than intended.
> 
> We have just fixed this issue, update will be released very soon.



Hmmm "a bit slower" - so your fix will not remove the delay completely, as it was in VEP5?


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Martin - I brought up that the delay problem seemed dependent upon the number of instances connected to LPX, on August 3rd on the VSL forum. I'm glad you figured it out, but it seems that some voices on your forum go unheard...

At any rate, thanks for the great product and I look forward to using the new features!


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 22, 2016)

stonzthro said:


> Hi Martin - I brought up that the delay problem seemed dependent upon the number of instances connected to LPX, on August 3rd on the VSL forum. I'm glad you figured it out, but it seems that some voices on your forum go unheard...
> 
> At any rate, thanks for the great product and I look forward to using the new features!




Yes, I missed it too and I am on that forum daily, sorry.


----------



## azeteg (Aug 22, 2016)

stonzthro said:


> Hi Martin - I brought up that the delay problem seemed dependent upon the number of instances connected to LPX, on August 3rd on the VSL forum. I'm glad you figured it out, but it seems that some voices on your forum go unheard...
> 
> At any rate, thanks for the great product and I look forward to using the new features!



I just started my vacation the 3rd of august, when this was posted, and was travelling most of the day (with wife and kids), so it was lost in the heavy traffic on our forum post-release. Although I try to keep an eye on our forums, it is impossible for me to personally monitor everything, so I'm being made aware of the important issues from VSL employees.

I thought my first fix for this issue would take care of the problem, but in the end it required some deeper investigations to find the root cause. The new version should be out *very* soon.

Sometimes I catch problems and feature ideas in other forums like this one, mostly because I read them for plain fun


----------



## vewilya (Aug 30, 2016)

Now with their latest update for VEP6 all my lagging has disappeared from my big Logic Template. Feels super smooth. Loving it. Thanks VSL for your support und quick bug fixes. 
U


----------



## Matt Riley (Aug 30, 2016)

Maybe time to take the plunge then! I purchased it the day it came out but haven't installed yet. Ve Pro 5 is still working great so I didn't want to disrupt my workflow with a buggy upgrade. Anyone still experiencing problems?


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 30, 2016)

I had VE Pro 6 problems start to crop up today after having none earlier. The same Aug 25 version that loaded successfully since install several days ago now hangs on loading, usually at 71%. Funny thing, after the problem, it loaded once successfully, then went back to hanging. 

The dump file is a whopping 5+ GB !! Too big to send via email or free file sharing.

The Aug 29 version was not showing up in MyVSL earlier today, but I finally saw it a bit ago. Downloaded, installed, same problem-- hangs at 71%. No idea what is causing it, and why it hasn't happened until today. I am in touch with VSL support, but can't get past the prohibitive dump file size.


----------



## Matt Riley (Aug 30, 2016)

DaddyO said:


> I had VE Pro 6 problems start to crop up today after having none earlier. The same Aug 25 version that loaded successfully since install several days ago now hangs on loading, usually at 71%. Funny thing, after the problem, it loaded once successfully, then went back to hanging.
> 
> The dump file is a whopping 5+ GB !! Too big to send via email or free file sharing.
> 
> The Aug 29 version was not showing up in MyVSL earlier today, but I finally saw it a bit ago. Downloaded, installed, same problem-- hangs at 71%. No idea what is causing it, and why it hasn't happened until today. I am in touch with VSL support, but can't get past the prohibitive dump file size.


Bummer. I'll hold off then.


----------



## phil_wc (Aug 30, 2016)

I installed and working with it since yesterday, working with old project. No issue so far.
Cubase 8.0.4, PC Windows 8.1


----------

